# What got my goats?



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Something got two of my babies last night. One baby had two small bite marks on her flank about the size of a nail head. My other baby had no visible injuries, maybe died of shock,? Could this of been bats?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.
It probably wasn't bats. Possum & **** have some pretty nasty teeth.
Do you have venomous snakes in your area?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

nancy d said:


> So sorry for your loss. It probably wasn't bats. Possum & **** have some pretty nasty teeth.


I'm thinking that too but they didn't eat the goats, just bit them. Would opossums and raccoons do that? And thank you so very much. My heart is just breaking


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

wendylou said:


> I'm thinking that too but they didn't eat the goats, just bit them. Would opossums and raccoons do that? And thank you so very much. My heart is just breaking


Ya know, I'm looking at bite mark pictures and comparing to what my baby had, we think it was definitely a bobcat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Normally Bobcats would of dragged the kid off, not bite and leave it.

Were they in the barn when this happened or out in the open?

Check for any holes in the barn, where something may of used for entry or if they were outside, check your fence line for intruders, that may of dug under your fence ect.

Do you have any dogs with them? They can play to rough.

The one kid that is just dead with no marks, could of been laid on.

Coyotes kill at the throat and eat internal organs, then leave the rest.

Cougars attack the upper torso area. 

With snake bite and bat bites, it will be 2 small holes close together.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If there are rats in the barn a doe can kill her kids trying to keep them awake and standing up.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Normally Bobcats would of dragged the kid off, not bite and leave it. Were they in the barn when this happened or out in the open? Check for any holes in the barn, where something may of used for entry or if they were outside, check your fence line for intruders, that may of dug under your fence ect. Do you have any dogs with them? They can play to rough. The one kid that is just dead with no marks, could of been laid on. Coyotes kill at the throat and eat internal organs, then leave the rest. Cougars attack the upper torso area. With snake bite and bat bites, it will be 2 small holes close together.


Thanks toth!! The goats were out in the open,normally put up but the one night they were out this happens. The dogs were going nuts outside around 4am. Goats all ran up on the porch and stayed there. After observing for awhile and seeing nothing, thought all was ok and maybe a **** or something startled them.

The two holes were about an inch apart on the flank area. We found a third goat dead in the barn with her insides out,two bite marks on the neck. We noticed some kittens from the barn cats were gone as well, no trace of them and they are usually there first thing wanting the fresh cows milk. That's when I knew something happened to them. Geesh, terrible day. I'm still crying and can't believe this happened. 
Thank you everyone for your help, you are very appreciated more then you know. I thank you!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Trying to figure out how to post pics


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh noooooo! How terrible!  I have no guess as I'm not that knowledgeable about predators.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

How terrible  so sorry for your loss


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if you've got a weasel? They will kill for no reason but, to kill. They never stop. Might try a live trap baited with raw liver...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Yikes! How old were these kids? Again so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. 

Lock them up, so it won't happen again, the critter will be back. 

Sounds like coyote's, they only eat the internal organs and leave the rest.

You say you have dogs, are any of them LGD's out in the field with the goats or separate from them?

You may have to go shoot the coyote, if it is permitted in your state to do so.

Good luck.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I wonder if you've got a weasel? They will kill for no reason but, to kill. They never stop. Might try a live trap baited with raw liver...


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

wendylou said:


> Trying to figure out how to post pics


If you are using a phone I am of no use as my phone is ancient and doesn't have apps.

But online you can go to manage attachments, under attach files, then hit the choose file button and search for the picture you want to upload.

I'm sorry for your loss and hope you figure out who the culprit is.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

If your on a iPhone or iPod there is a + in the top right corner when your in leave a comment area press it and you can choose to attach from camera or from photos. I'm so sorry this happened, that's so sad


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Awww...I so sorry!!


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

:rose: I am so terribly sorry for your Loss, this has got to be devastating to you. I am so Sorry! Wish there was something more I could do! :sigh:ray::tears::hair::tear::grouphug:


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Rattlesnakes will attack but not eat the kids or any of the older goats.
One year I lost three does to snake bites. Also, lost an older guardian dog after his fourth snake bite three years ago. 

Two years ago I saved a month old doe kid who had her face ribbed open by a huge rattler. She must have pulled back as the snake hit and she tore open her lip and part way up her face. She was very ill for weeks but I refused to lose her!! I feed her for a month with a syringe tube three times a day. The vet did NOT think she would make it. She just had her second set of kids this year and she is a super sweet girl.

I have lost horse foals to cougars. One foal was taken as the mare foaled. That was in NE WA state.
While living in Montana I lost a foal the first day after it was born. The mare tried to save the foal but finally gave up and ran off. 
Due to a neighbor a mile down the road ... at that time our oldest guardian dog was locked in a kennel. My hubby got into it with the guy who threatened to shoot our guardians on OUR place if they were loose. That is when the cat hit. 

About a month later another neighbor down the road lost a huge gelding to a cougar and spent days tracking down the rest of his herd who took out the fences running away during the kill zone.

While in NE WA state I had a grizz take three lambs three days in a row from the weanling sale pen. That is when I first got my guardians. One time in Central WA we lost a doe and her newborn kids to a grizz. Left only the stomach to find the next morning. 

Right now a friend of mine has lost all but two chickens to a bobcat. That thing is brave cause she has three guardians and it still kills and runs.

Prey vs predator. Goats always lose on that end. 

So very sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you can find out what is causing all this death. 

Keep your girls close to you until this is taken care of.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you have coyotes in your area? They'll take cats


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Very sorry to hear About losing your animals. We've had weasels take a whole flock of chickens but an inch apart seems too wide for weasel bite. Most likely a coyote they have fangs that could have been that close together and bend in for a secure hold so they do attack from the back or sides while chasing


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I have read this whole entire thread and I agree it sounds like a weasle.... can't. Kill a goat kid out-right but does eat hens from the back side-in. You need to lock up your critters in a secure pen for nocturnal hours and have an lgd roaming the property. I once lost 40 prime laying hens in 3 days to a weasle.... stopped when I opened pen doors to my lgd.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Just wNted to give y'all an update. We have had no more attacks thus far and I'm fixin to tell you what we did that may have helped. Please don't think I'm crazy but since most predators are afraid of humans, the boys made sure when they had to "go", they would go by the goat pen, where the kitty's are, and near the hens and barn. I left some of my hair on some fence posts as well. We got as much of our human scent around as possible! Now, I hope this was the trick because on top of feeling crazy, I feel relieved that we haven't had anymore attacks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think a lot of men do that. Glad it hasn't come back.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well don't feel crazy.....if it makes you feel better I spray my goats with wolf pee lol. People look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I spray wolf pee on them to keep the coyotes away......but it works!!!!!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I let my dogs mark all around my property. It seems to keep things away. I used to have my sons pee around the boundries too, but that didn't seem to stop the fox from killing my chickens and ducks or the coyotes from hanging around. My sled dogs will howl when the coyotes start howling which causes to coyotes to beat feet away from the area. My dogs sound just like wolves, which are natural enemies to coyotes, and I guess the yotes think I have a pack of resident wolves on my property!

I also have 2 Great Pyrenees who do a great job barking and chasing everything away.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like dogs to me. They are the most common at killing and not eating.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

It very well could have been dogs. There are wild dogs out here as well as other predators. Since both dogs were outside at the time, we thought maybe tey scared it off before it could take anything or maybe the older goats in the herd stood ground as well. I know it did make off with a few of the kittens because they are gone. This happened the ONE time we left the goats out because we got back late and since nothing had been happening we didn't think anything would and they would be ok for one night. Was just too tired from delivering hay and THAT won't happen again.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

The start of the goat shelter I am building out of pallets

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Here, it's coming along slowly but my friend Jesi helped me for 2 days, progress in the works!

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

The work is being supervised!

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Jesi to all your all hard work and having faith in me!

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Sally, Mr.peter, and fanny waiting for it to get finished !

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

To be continued, calves are comin

North Mississippi


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you are moving right along!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

well, I know this seems crazy also, but there's also more rumors about this chupacabra thing roaming around....looks like a coyote with a bad case of mange...a lady in texas actually shot one. she was having a problem too about finding livestock dead with twin holes about an inch or so apart, but drained of blood also. was there any blood smears on the babies? around on the ground? signs of a struggle? I know it does sound really asanign, (think i spelled that right lol) but hey, you gotta be open becusae theyre finding new species of animals everyday. like i sad...I know it sounds insane....but thats not right or natural sounding for a predator to bite something and leave it there.....or in a barn to gut a goat and leave it there. That is *REALLY * weird. either that or something with rabies was running around becuase rabies effects different species in different ways....may not have taken long to kill a baby goat. :[ Im sorry that you lost your babies. I hope the problem is over with. Keep having the men mark the territory. dont pee yourself, it will attract predators. but do rub on stuff, leaving your scent wherever you can!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics Wendylou.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I hope this takes care of it. I bet that is so hard to find them like that.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone! 
Hey, I heard of those chupa cabra things! We actually found a video on them, that appeared to be real! Don't think that hasn't crossed my mind. My friend Jesi and I actually made a funny video about looking for one while we were breaking from building. Am I able to post links on here from iPhone?. I seem very limited with what I can do verses a computer. 
I will try to find it and copy link because that's funny you mentioned it, we did too!
The goats that it got were the more tame and loving. My heart still breaks. I miss bottle feeding gertie and crying out to her just to have her run to me for hugs. I'm more angry now. You all know how it is because you love your little darlings too. I feel like I lost family but we still have 12 with more on the way. 
I appreciate you all, I really do. And THANKYOU.

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/4174520/

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.firearmstalk.com/entries/Chupacabra-Huntinig-in-Mississippi.html

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

This was my gertie

North Mississippi


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Im sorry. I didnt mean to make all those feelings come back. If I lost my bottle baby, Chocolate chip, I would be heartbroke. Hes my herd starter, but he is my whole world!! I raised his since he was three days old. Fudge, my 1 1/2 year old mancha, is so sweet and she comes running to me when she sees my car pull into the driveway to greet me. I love my manchas. best investment Ive made other than my dogs. :] Youre barns coming along great. Im looking for pallets to use for doors for my enclosure Ive built. It's taken me 8 months to get it to where it is at bc Im the only one working on it. LOL my husband says its my hobby, and plus he works over 8 hours a day and goes to school. Its work but it is totally worth it!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

and gertie is so adorable.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Awww, you didn't bring those bad feelings back, I carry them, as we all do. I would love to see a picture of yours that your building! I'm working on mine by myself right now so it may take me 8 months to finish it as well! Haha
It's fun though and I know when I'm through, these babies will be safe and warm come the harsh winter. I think after this project, I would like to tinker into another one but maybe not so big....maybe.. A goat box or a doghouse, lol

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Love the pics Wendylou.


Thank you!

North Mississippi


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Ill upload a group goatie photo with momma lol and i need to take pictures of the half done goat barn. Winters arent bad down here but it is supposed to be colder than ever this yr. so im trying to kick my hiney into high gear to get it at least closed in on the sides. No roof yet either. May tarp it in. Idk well see how it goes lol but definately ill upload it all for you tomorrow


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

BTW How did you upload just a picture from your video off of your Iphone? I tried with mine so I could get a sketch done on my horse at a gallop, but I couldn't do it. ;{ Mine's an Iphone4


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes take a group photo! How many little friends do you have? Building a homemade goat barn is not as easy as it looks. I have been recycling material off the property and using. All the old pallets came in handy! There is a pallet factory near by but you can't beat free! Are you in the southern parts as well? How I took a pic from the video.. You have the same phone as I, so I hope I can explain with ease . I played the video to the part I wanted then hit pause. As soon as you hit pause, take a picture with your phone by hitting two buttons on your phone at the very same time, the button at the top right of your phone( this button is usually used to shut your phone down) and the button right below the screen of the phone( the one used to summon Siri ). Hit them at the same time, quickly to take a screen shot and you got your picture. It took me a couple tries but it's easy once you get it down. I hope that helps! North Mississippi


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

This is my kidding barn its going to be small... Just one goat going in it, and im going to use it as a milking stall too


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

Dang, hard thread to read. So sorry for your losses. That picture of you goat and Mr Peter is priceless. Save that; pictures like that transport one's descendants to a bygone era. 

Keep all your male friends peeing to their hearts' content around your goat pen. It works. Can you run a VERY hot electric wire around the outside of your paddock? We have bobcat and coyote galore here in KY and have had very good luck protecting my chickens and goats with a hot wire.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

PantoneH said:


> This is my kidding barn its going to be small... Just one goat going in it, and im going to use it as a milking stall too


Love it!!!!'

North Mississippi


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

klburt73 said:


> Dang, hard thread to read. So sorry for your losses. That picture of you goat and Mr Peter is priceless. Save that; pictures like that transport one's descendants to a bygone era. Keep all your male friends peeing to their hearts' content around your goat pen. It works. Can you run a VERY hot electric wire around the outside of your paddock? We have bobcat and coyote galore here in KY and have had very good luck protecting my chickens and goats with a hot wire.


Thank you! The hot wire is a great idea. I think that is exactly what is next on the list! 
I love that picture of mr peter and Sally so much! We were able to tell that it WAS a bobcat. It was seen a few farms down but the man could not get a close enough shot at it. Until then, we are keeping a close eye on things and yes, the men are still doing what they are doing and it seems to be working because we haven't had any trouble since.

North Mississippi


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures!..Im so sorry for your loss....very heart breaking...
I agree keep them boys peeing!!! its not crazy at all!!..very smart.

Best wishes


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

A slightly funny aside: tell your male friends not to pee on the hot wire. I know a guy that did that. Seriously. He got a significant jolt you-know-where.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Sorry for your loss! I'm glad to hear you have the attacks under control now. I lost two of my young one to neck injuries that ended up being from one of my own dogs....needless to say he is gone to a new home and we will be getting an LGD in the spring. Coyotes are thick around here where I am...we have a 5 ft fence with 2 strands of barb wire on top and they will still get in if they want something! Scary stuff!! Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

*Weasel*

It sounds like weasel to me. They'll kill for the sport of killing and may eat some but never touch other animals. They did that with our rabbits. You department of wildlife should have a list of trappers. I prefer live traps because the risk of a non-target species getting caught in the leg trap.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Heres the finished product!!!!  all i have to do is paint the outside and put some sealant on the roof and presto! Well and the gate to keep them babies safe and sound


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

PantoneH said:


> Heres the finished product!!!!  all i have to do is paint the outside and put some sealant on the roof and presto! Well and the gate to keep them babies safe and sound


I don't think the picture posted. I'm excited to see it!!!

North Mississippi


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

And


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow! That is great!!!!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you? How is yours coming? I'm excited to see the progress. Now u have me collecting pallets! Haha


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Haha! Still trying to get help with the roof! As soon as the roof gets on, I'm free from pallet labor! Will take pics and post when complete.


----------

